# Liesl's Close Encounter of the Cat Kind



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Liesl got her first "up-close" with a cat today. 

We were on our no-leash walk and emerged from around some dense bushes to find ourselves about 10 feed from a fluffy orange persian/tabby sitting in a driveway. I immediately instructed her to leave it, which she did, and put her in a sit/stay, but she was lasered in on it with ears at attention. Not aggressive, just very, very curious, since most cats slink away before she gets within 30 feet.

This cat didn't act too scared, but was just wary. It arched up a little but was not spitting and hissing, and did not run (thus did not trigger Liesl's strong prey drive.) I made her remain seated for a few seconds and praised her patience. 

Since everyone seemed calm in this standoff I let her ease forward to the cat. She was sending good signals to the cat, wagging her tail and approaching in a respectful, slow manner without stalking. She actually got nose-to-nose with the cat, which stood its ground and endured this nasty indignity. Liesl jumped back a few times in play posture, and then approached again to sniff the "business" end, and the cat was again remarkably restrained. (Liesl apparently has no clue what a cat's claws can do to that big black Play-Doh nose.)

Remembering that "perfect is the enemy of good" I recalled her, with lots of praise and a treat, and we continued our walk. Overall, I was glad to see she wasn't aggressive with the cat, and was able to respond to commands despite this huge distraction.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job for both you and your puppers!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

YEA! BIG CONGRATS to both of you!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

good girl liesl ! and good job bill, a very proud pappa


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

woohoo...love cat appreciating GSDs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good job from you, the dog and the cat.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats awesome! good job to both of you!!!


----------

